# 2009 Ellsworth Epiphany broken rocker arm



## thepanchames (6 mo ago)

I understand there was an old thread out there on this rocker arm suspension issue. The problem is I own a 2009 Ellsworth Epiphany that I love but broke the rocker arm 13 years later. The rocker arm recently cracked and broke apart in the trails jumping of a large rock. The people that took over ownership of the Ellsworth Bicycle company at the moment are trying to get this company back on its feet and can not help me at the moment.

Does anyone have any idea where I can get a 2009 Epiphany rocker arm new or used replacement part? Please message me thank you!
















You can see where it cracked


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

A custom bicycle fabricator like Adam Procise might be able to help you out if you can’t source an original.

This is his instagram link from a google search


----------



## thepanchames (6 mo ago)

Monty219 said:


> A custom bicycle fabricator like Adam Procise might be able to help you out if you can’t source an original.
> 
> This is his instagram link from a google search


Thank You!


----------

